# Consultant needed



## Reppright (Dec 23, 2015)

Sorry for re-posting this but I didn't make the title descriptive enough.

I am looking to build an off road electric vehicle but I am electrically challenged and would like to hire a consultant to help me with designing the entire electrical system and procuring all the parts.

The goals for the project are:
4 wheel drive
GVWR of 4,000 - 5,000 lbs
25 mph top speed but good torque
Electrical system must run a hydraulic system also
Electric range of at least 30 miles at 5-10 mph but with a gas powered range extender engine to get a range only limited by fuel. 
The goal is silent mobility, not fuel economy.

If anyone is interested in working with me on this, please email qualifications to me at [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Russell
You do need to give a bit more information
First - Where are you?


----------



## Reppright (Dec 23, 2015)

I am in Austin, Texas


----------



## Reppright (Dec 23, 2015)

I did get some help from one of the guys on the forum but he has kind of flaked out on me. 

I really need some help to finish purchasing all the electrical components for my project and help physically doing the wiring.

I am in the process of building a prototype. This is not a conversion. This is a clean sheet design off road hunting vehicle that has strong commercial potential. I am almost complete with the frame. This is a full size vehicle with some very specialized functions, and part of it is patent pending so I don't want to post pictures or too much detail until I go public with it.

The electric system I need help with is generally as follows:

-Battery pack – 30 Calb CA180 batteries for a total of 17.2 Kwh
-Motors – 2 AC35 HPEVS 96 V motors and controllers to run together or separate – one on each axle (4 wheel drive)
-On board generator – champion 7500 watt continuous for charging while driving enclosed in a sound box with additional exhaust silencing.
-Charger – Quickcharge 2500 LV
-BMS – Orion
-Joystick - to operate motors and steering
-Inverter to 12 volts to run:
-generator cooling fan
-hydraulic lifting power unit
-hydraulic power steering
-hydraulic brake booster 
-LED lights
-electric feeder motors

I am located in Austin Texas and I prefer someone as close as possible since I will need some hands on help.

If interested please email to [email protected] or call 512-470-0705.

Thanks,

Russell Eppright


----------

